
IBM Watson: Building a Cognitive App with Concept Insights - primaryobjects
http://www.primaryobjects.com/2016/02/01/ibm-watson-building-a-cognitive-app/
======
lastrasl
primaryobjects, thank you very much for a great article!! I am one of the
developers for Concept Insights and I really enjoyed seeing the technology
described by a 3rd party. Please let us know if you have any questions you
would like answered.

